# Are black helmets hotter?



## Bretai (May 11, 2004)

Well are they?

I am just wondering about the matte black Giro Atmos, will I feel the extra heat? Will the extra vents take care of the heat? Is there extra heat?

Is this a silly question???


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

Sounds like an interesting science fair project to me. My guess is that you won't feel much, if any, difference. You essentially have a styrofoam beer cooler between that black shell and your head.


----------



## campyhag (Feb 4, 2004)

Saw a FAQ column(where color/heat was adressed) by one of the helmet manufacturers years ago and the answer is no, for reason Spoke Wrench said. Maybe it was Specialized....


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*it depends*

standing still in the hot sun?,,, yes

riding your bike down the road in the hot sun? I don't think it makes a difference what color your helmet is.

FWIW, I've ridden with white, blue and now a black Pneumo and don't notice a bit of difference.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

What if both your hair and helmet are black?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bretai said:


> Well are they?
> 
> I am just wondering about the matte black Giro Atmos, will I feel the extra heat? Will the extra vents take care of the heat? Is there extra heat?
> 
> Is this a silly question???


Do you wear anything under the helmet? I wear light colored skull caps/bandanas. I'm not sure if it helps, but it feels cooler.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Laying Still*



mr meow meow said:


> standing still in the hot sun?,,, yes


Or laying unconscious on the pavement after being hit. I always go for a lighter colored helmet for visibility. We are already _invisible_ to drivers.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I just painted my white bell helmet black - can't tell a difference. I also wear a white "Halo" brand doo rag under the helmet - mainly to keep from getting tiger stripe tan lines (I shave my head).


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

ravenmore said:


> I just painted my white bell helmet black - can't tell a difference. I also wear a white "Halo" brand doo rag under the helmet - mainly to keep from getting tiger stripe tan lines (I shave my head).


you painted a white helmet black? LOL.

all'z i know is, red helmets are faster, white helmets are more visible, and white helmets painted black weigh more than white helmets au natural.

what kind of paint did you use?

HTH!


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

*Probably so, that's why when it gets really hot*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> you painted a white helmet black? LOL.
> 
> all'z i know is, red helmets are faster, white helmets are more visible, and white helmets painted black weigh more than white helmets au natural.
> 
> ...


I cover my black Pneumo (which I only wear when I ride my Roubaix with the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and the special bladed-spoke magnet for my speedo) with tinfoil, which reflects the hot sun off my helmet and also lets me hear The Voices better.

YMMV, of course.

HTH!


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

OldEdScott said:


> I cover my black Pneumo (which I only wear when I ride my Roubaix with the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and the special bladed-spoke magnet for my speedo) with tinfoil, which reflects the hot sun off my helmet and also lets me hear The Voices better.
> 
> YMMV, of course.
> 
> HTH!


guess that just about explains it.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*Only if you wear undies under your helmet*

There is always "extra" heat.
.
DANGER
.
DANGER
.
A black helmet will drive you insane. A combination of the sun's rays and the reflected heat from the road will cause your brain to overheat. It would be just like putting your head into a microwave.
.
DON'T DO IT..........TRUST ME.......


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep - I knew it was a goofy thing to do but I like black (you should see my bike) and there was a bottle of wine involved.  The weight gain is negligeable. 

I used a spray paint designed to adhere to plastics. I think there's a couple of different brands that have a spray paint with that feature. Can't remember which one I used - got it at Home Depot though. I've also thought about buying some reflective tape (if I can find some) and taping it in some kind of cool design on the edge of the helmet vents to make it a little more visible....


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*I find the TI foil works better*

I'm more attune to the voices than most. By the way, tinfoil is old school. They quit making it years ago. I know a lot of folks like alluminium foil, yeah it's light and does a pretty good job keepin them thar voices away. But, Titanium is the best. Light weight, strong and attenuates them voices better than anything I've ever tried.

Sure, I hear a breif whisper of "Kill, KILL , KILLLLLLLLLLL" now and then, but as long as I kept the helmet on 24 hours a day I can keep it under control.

I found it works just as well with a black helmet as a white one.



OldEdScott said:


> I cover my black Pneumo (which I only wear when I ride my Roubaix with the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and the special bladed-spoke magnet for my speedo) with tinfoil, which reflects the hot sun off my helmet and also lets me hear The Voices better.
> 
> YMMV, of course.
> 
> HTH!


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

*Yeah but*



bimini said:


> I'm more attune to the voices than most. By the way, tinfoil is old school. They quit making it years ago. I know a lot of folks like alluminium foil, yeah it's light and does a pretty good job keepin them thar voices away. But, Titanium is the best. Light weight, strong and attenuates them voices better than anything I've ever tried.
> 
> Sure, I hear a breif whisper of "Kill, KILL , KILLLLLLLLLLL" now and then, but as long as I kept the helmet on 24 hours a day I can keep it under control.
> 
> I found it works just as well with a black helmet as a white one.


TIN is made of STEEL and STEEL IS REAL!

My brother-in-law swears by carbonfiberfoil, but I dunno, it gives The Voices a 'dead' sound.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

actually, a black helmet would be stealthier. especially if it has radar reflexing or absorbing panels glue to the exterior.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Bretai said:


> Well are they?
> 
> I am just wondering about the matte black Giro Atmos, will I feel the extra heat? Will the extra vents take care of the heat? Is there extra heat?
> 
> Is this a silly question???


The proper answer to your question is, yes, black helmets are slightly "hotter," due to their greater UV absorption, but the negligible increase in temperature from this is more than offset by the cooling effect of the greater volume of air flowing over the helmet, this airflow being generated by the higher speed associated with riding a helmet in a faster (i.e., "more cool") color. That's why black is known as such a "cool" color.

Actually, I'll wear a black helmet 'cause they're so slimming and they match the chain...


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

They are hot ... chicks dig 'em, but not as much as purple ones.


----------



## t0adman (Jun 16, 2003)

Not hot - keep moving.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Are the voices male or female?*

If I heard voices and they were female, I'd work to turn them UP. Unless it's that annoying factory installed car "femoid" voice.

(In that voice) Your left crank is creaking, your left crank is creaking, ......

That would drive me crazy.

BT


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

eyebob said:


> If I heard voices and they were female, I'd work to turn them UP. Unless it's that annoying factory installed car "femoid" voice.
> 
> (In that voice) Your left crank is creaking, your left crank is creaking, ......
> 
> ...


this has become the thread that wouldn't die, but should have died, long past.

do you think the white bell helmet i spray painted black is hotter than other colors?

LOL


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Depends on how well the helmet ventilates. The plastic cover actually reflects heat.


----------



## Bretai (May 11, 2004)

*The thread that wouldn't die!*

Do I get a toaster or something for that?

Anyway, I want to thank all you witty and funny fellows for your input.

Reading this forum has revealed the quirky rules and regulations that are the cyclist's style. This response to the "Black Question" proves it!


----------

